# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ...( ابي اغني )...

## اسير الهوى

زوجين اتفقوا على تربية ولدهم بطريقه مهذبه علموه اذا يبي الحمام يقول : (ابي اغني) يوم من الأيام نام الولد عند جدته. في الليل قام من النوم قال : (ابي اغني) قالت جدته : وش ذا الكلام بسم الله علينا عاد في هالليل يالله ارقد بس !!!قال الولد مااااااقدر ( ابي اغني) قالت جدته وش ذا البلشه ياربي منك بس خلاص ياوليدي بس ترى جدك نايم تعال غني في اذني بس بشويش!!!!!!!!! هههههههه

----------


## سيناريو

*ههههههه*

*هالنكته قالتها لي صديقتي*
* وضحتني عليهامووووت ولما شفت العنوان قلت أكيد هييييييي* 
*يسلمو خيووووووووووووو أسير الهوى* 
*ربي يعطيك آلاااااااااااااااف العافيات*

----------


## فرح

ههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووو مشرفنا اســـــــير
بجد بمووووت ضحك ....
يعطيك العااافيه
دوووم ننتظر جديدك 
دمت بخييييييييييير

----------


## سحابة نور

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## سـلـوان

*,,*
*مـا لقـوا إلااا أغني..*

*شكرا لك أخوي..*

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههه*

*يآآآآويييبلييييي*

*يسلمووووو على النكته ..* 

*ماننح ـرم جديدكـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 

*تحيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
حلوه منك اختي يسلمو

----------


## m!ss c@ndy

هههههههههههه

عجبتني 

تسلم اخوي اسير الهوى

----------


## اسير الهوى

شكرا للجميع..

ودوم هالضحكة انشاء الله ..

الله يبعد عنكم كل سوء..

ولا انحرم من تواجدكم اللطيف..

تحياتي العطرة للجميع

----------


## عنيده

هههههههههههههههههه




يسلمووو

----------


## ياجرح

ههههههه

يسلموو على النكتة

----------


## حكاية حب

*ههااههههههههاا*
*صج طريقة تربيه تُحفه*
*يسلموو ياسر ): اسير*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا..

احلى يا شويش

قالو ويه ابي اغني طرب مو .....!!
استغفر الله .. ههههههههههههههه

تسلم خيو عالنكته
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

الشكر للجميع على المرور

ودووووم هالضحكة وراحة البال..

والله لايغير عليكم..

يحفظكم الباري..

----------


## همس الصمت

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حركات مرة النكته*
*يعطيك العافيه اخوي اسير الهوى ..*
*دمت بكل خير ..*

----------


## khozam

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

عاد ما دورت تخليه يغني الا في ادونها

يسلمووووووووووووووو خيي اسير الهوى

على النكته الحلوه والفلته

تحياتي لك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياعلي ماني قاعدرة بموووووووووووووووت من الضحك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعطيك العافية أخوي أسير الهوى*
*موفق إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ظلال الظلال

هههههههههه حلوه ويسلمو

----------


## اسير الهوى

الشكر الجزيل للجميع على المرور

ودووووم هالضحكة وراحة البال..

والله لايغير عليكم..

يحفظكم الباري..

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

هههه
يسلمو ووووووو ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

الله يسلمك..

شكرا للمروور ودوم مسرورة انشاء الله

تحياتي

----------

